# New IGFA All tackle record, Wels catfish



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This isn't new, but I just recently saw it in a magazine somewhere. Don't think it was ever posted here. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...ld-record-wels-catfish-caught-italys-po-river


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Only a 45 min fight........I think he must have horsed it


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

It would sure be tough to tell our wives we had to visit a sick friend in Italy

I am still trying to work on permission to fish the James this winter.


----------

